# Just an idea..what do you think?



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I laid these pieces out just for an idea and think I like it..actually sold two when I showed a friend..but what do you think? I will emboss the background with a snowflake pattern and a ribbon on the cats neck


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love it. I'm sure you will sell plenty as it looks so classy.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I think it's great.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

It's nice but I would like it without the fence and cat.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love it. Your details are so creative. I love hand made cards. My sis in law makes them so I am a happy recipient.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Very classy, great colours. Personally, I'd move the cat nearer the middle and give it a red collar. Then lose the leafy arrangement - I find it a bit too fussy and unnecessary.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

You did a great job! Very creative and attractive.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

I love it! Once it's embossed and the ribbon is on the cat, I'd decide about the little leafy thing. Might not add anything.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great for Cat lovers,


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

owlet said:


> Very classy, great colours. Personally, I'd move the cat nearer the middle and give it a red collar. Then lose the leafy arrangement - I find it a bit too fussy and unnecessary.


thanks i always do appreciate suggestions and comments..will try that


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Lovely creation.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely Sue, I love the addition of the cat.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks actually the 2 i sold from just showing the idea was because of the cat...one i am to make a tuxedo cat and one a grey cat...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree the cat with a red bow and loose the greens on the fence maybe the bell on the cat if it fits. Very pretty card.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I agree the cat with a red bow and loose the greens on the fence maybe the bell on the cat if it fits. Very pretty card.


thanks ok will skip the greens... and yes i have tiny tiny bell for the cat


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I love this. Great job...


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it just as it is ????


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I like it the way it is and can see the suggestions as variations!!! Your work is always lovely.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

44gram said:


> I like it the way it is and can see the suggestions as variations!!! Your work is always lovely.


Thank you ..i just made one change for the customer..brown fence so the tuxedo cat showed better..so often they all need a little tweeking..I like the whole general style of the card and will hopefully sell more


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I think it looks great.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> thanks ok will skip the greens... and yes i have tiny tiny bell for the cat


I agree :sm02:


----------



## Crochet Nut 2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

I love it!!!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I really like your idea.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You're a bad influence on me Sue, I loved the picket fence so much that I ordered the die after promising myself I wouldn't but any more craft. Gee I'm weak.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> You're a bad influence on me Sue, I loved the picket fence so much that I ordered the die after promising myself I wouldn't but any more craft. Gee I'm weak.


lol that is funny ..I am the same way...love all this stuff!!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Love it. I agree with those who suggested a red bow for the cat! How about some of the cards with a dog instead - this would expand your market base to dog lovers too!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

moe161 said:


> Love it. I agree with those who suggested a red bow for the cat! How about some of the cards with a dog instead - this would expand your market base to dog lovers too!


yes i added a bow to the cat and a bell and I wish I had a dog die or punch but I don't...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Pms1412 (Oct 25, 2012)

Not sure I like the leafy thing on the fence. I prefer things simple, but that's just me


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very attractive how about a dog on the other side..with "Peace" at the top...just an idea


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sue, your cards are always so sweet! My only thought would be that the embossed background be a contrasting or gradient color. Love the cat and the swag!


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I am also a card maker and yours is great just the way it is with a red collar on the cat. I am not a cat lover but I think it adds.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it's great the way it is.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I like it just as it is.


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

I like it. Will it mail with the bell?


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love it Sue ! You are so talented and creative ! ????????


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Marciaann43 said:


> I like it. Will it mail with the bell?


Yes it is tiny and I include tissue paper around it


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I really like it.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

i just love this card, but i like the leafy part on the fence, it looks like someone hung the decor on the fence, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> i just love this card, but i like the leafy part on the fence, it looks like someone hung the decor on the fence, thank you so much for sharing


Thank you...


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

love them.i would bye them.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful.❤❤


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gundi2 said:


> love them.i would bye them.


Now tell me..I normally sell my cards for $3.50 with this much work and little less for some..do you think that is reasonale? lots of steps to making this sort..just want a general honest opinion


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I like it just the way it is!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Love it. I'm sure you will sell plenty as it looks so classy.


I agree. Looks great to me. Aloha... Bev


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just adorable !


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Now tell me..I normally sell my cards for $3.50 with this much work and little less for some..do you think that is reasonale? lots of steps to making this sort..just want a general honest opinion


I think that's an appropriate price or maybe a little higher. I got "sticker shock" the last time I needed to buy a card in the local drug store. They think nothing of asking $5. and up for fairly simple cards. Yours are works of art. Aloha... Bev


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

it is very pretty, I do agree to remove the green, think it will look much nicer without.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I like all the special detail!????


----------

